# CR2032 is equal to 2 CR2016 ?



## BuddTX (Mar 20, 2002)

I saw on www.brightguy.com a CR2032 that is 1.95.

Their CR 2016's are also 1.95.

If this is true, wouldn't a economical replacement for 2 CR2016's be ONE CR 2032?

Makes sense to me!

Would someone that actually KNOWS this comfirm this info? (As as opposed to me who is just assuming, and we all know what happens when we assume!)


----------



## Silviron (Mar 20, 2002)

Nope

Two 2016s in series are 6V nominal.

One 2032 gives you 3V nominal.

If the 2016s were in parallel, then you would get somewhat better performance with a single 2032, but I can't imagine any device that would be designed to use 2016s in parallel.


----------



## Termac (Mar 20, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by BuddTX:
*I saw on www.brightguy.com a CR2032 that is 1.95.

Their CR 2016's are also 1.95.

If this is true, wouldn't a economical replacement for 2 CR2016's be ONE CR 2032?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I learned to replace 2 2016s with a 2032 in a Turquoise Photon2 from posts on this board, and I have found it to be extremely economical. I get hours and hours with out any loss of output. It’s the magic trick where the LED gives a little bit of light with very high efficiency. But this “little bit of light” may not suit your needs as it does mine, since it’s just a small fraction of the original output.


----------



## Brock (Mar 20, 2002)

Before they made the Photon 3 I used to carry a Photon 2 with 2 2016's (standard setup) and a covert Photon 1 with a single 2032. It is about 1/2 as bright, but works if your eyes are adjusted to the dark, as Termac said it last at least 4 times longer also.


----------

